# Automating Kontakt Midi in Studio One



## Everratic (Nov 27, 2020)

I just bought Studio One after only having used FL Studio for a decade, so there are many basic things I don't know how to do. Here are some questions I have.


How do I automate midi CC, like dynamics and expression, for Kontakt instruments?
How do I control the midi values with my keyboard knobs?
How do I keep the settings for what the knobs control? For example, I would like the first knob to always be linked to dynamics.


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 28, 2020)

1: 
2: 
3: - pretty sure #2 covers it


----------

